# Professional Chef Opinions Wanted / As well as others on Pics



## chef e-skills (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello all fellow Chef's out there. I want some honest answers on my following photos that I have posted below for critique and suggestions on plating, technique, and what you may like or dislike about the plate. All comments welcome, thanks!

FYI- All items are from scratch, and I mean everything, also plating's done myself as well except for one and its labelled.

*Caldo De Res w/ fresh corn tortilla chips. *



*Bison filets w/wild mushroom sauce & fingerling potatoes w/ roasted pecan broccoli & Navajo Fry bread*



*Coconut Curry w/ Bok Choy, Red & Yellow Bell Peppers w/Clams & Muscles cooked in white wine *



*Ahi Poke *



*Fried Pecan Catfish w/ fresh tartar & Green Onion & Chili Remoulade w/ fresh hush puppies and corn/ lima bean slaw*



*This dish still makes me laugh so i gave it flare*

*Spam Musubi*



*Kansas style ribs with bbq sauce and potato wedges*



*(Chef John Tamez plating)*

*Banana Bread Pudding with Souffled Sugar Coated Bananas*



*Red Snapper topped with Shitaki Mushrooms, green onions, ginger & cilantro, steamed first then finished off by ladling hot oil over fish in perforated hotel pan*



*@Home cooking*

*Fresh homemade dough, with wet mozzarella, fresh basil and dried chorizo (imported from Spain)*



*St. Honore Cake, all items in cake from scratch; chocolate mousse, Italian meringue, vanilla cream (inside eclair puffs), eclair puffs and caramel on top all placed on a quick puff pasty.*

My baking final.



Thanks for all and comments and feedback! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice overall.  What  I did not like.  To much on spam plate. corn on cob? how do they eat it ??picked up in hands?  Pudding plate lacked color or eye appeal

. Now how about we taste  all???


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd like to know more about the banana bread pudding plate. Looks very skimpy if a dessert. Fine for a between courses type thing. How does it fit in the meal is what I'm getting at I guess.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Ditch the corn cob, it's soup.......No color on the catfish plate, ribs look dry... 2 potato wedges and a smear of sauce??  Bread pudding looks like it could all fit into a monkey dish....pizza looks good.....but too much cheese and all in the center of the pie. Go heavier to the outside edges with cheese and toppings, as they will find their way to the center.


----------



## chef e-skills (Jun 23, 2011)

chefedb said:


> Very nice overall. What I did not like. To much on spam plate. corn on cob? how do they eat it ??picked up in hands? Pudding plate lacked color or eye appeal
> 
> . Now how about we taste all???


Yes I can agree on the spam plate; the corn on the cob would be eaten with the hand, its traditional for a Mexican dish to use your hands. The pudding plate did look better in person than it does on the pic, but I also agree on the lack of color. Thanks for the response Chefedb /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## chef e-skills (Jun 23, 2011)

phatch said:


> I'd like to know more about the banana bread pudding plate. Looks very skimpy if a dessert. Fine for a between courses type thing. How does it fit in the meal is what I'm getting at I guess.


Well from my chefs input I recall the statement along the lines of after having a decent app, main course that a small dessert would be fitting, but if i know one thing is that people always want more sweets. Thanks phatch /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## chef e-skills (Jun 23, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> Ditch the corn cob, it's soup.......No color on the catfish plate, ribs look dry... 2 potato wedges and a smear of sauce?? Bread pudding looks like it could all fit into a monkey dish....pizza looks good.....but too much cheese and all in the center of the pie. Go heavier to the outside edges with cheese and toppings, as they will find their way to the center.


Well corn in caldo, esp since it is a Mexican dish is common, plus it is meant to be a hardy soup, no where along the lines of a consume soup or that category. But I do agree on the fish plate, the ribs were pretty juicy, lol but the two potato wedges yes, my team ate the rest i needed so I improvised somewhat, but agreed. Bread pudding, yea lol.

Thanks I will most definitely will take your advice on the pizzas placement of the cheese! Thanks again Chefbuba /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

IF a Mexican themed restaurant then ok. But looking at the plated dinners  you are doing is on the  upscale and the type of clientel you will attract do not want to pick up food intheir  hands in particular the ladies. They will even use knife and fork on fried chicken and ribs.


----------

